# Vintage Craftsman 306.9121 planer restoration



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Planer restoration. The beginning.*

So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.










Last weekend I drove to pick it up. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39731

Once home I gave it a systems check. Does it work? The description said "In working condition", but what exactly did that mean. 
Since the motor was not attached, I rewired it for 110V just to test it (will be put back to 220v for regular use). Plugged it in and it purred like a kitten.

I could see the bladed needed sharpening but wanted to make sure I could buy the parts that were needed. Doing some research I found that according to vintagemachinery.org the 306 in the serial number meant it was a Foley Belsaw, or now just Belsaw.










I called the number on belsaw.com and talked to someone very helpful. The Belsaw #9103 was branded under a lot of different names and numbers, the guy told me if it looks the same, it probably is the same. He admitted through company splits, a lot of the information was lost.










So other models seem to be 
Craftsman 9123
Belsaw 910
Belsaw 9103

With optional components, this can become a molding machine as well.

Some other helkpful links were
http://vintagemachinery.org/Craftsman/manufacturers.aspx?sort=1

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8872
http://www.belsaw.com/9103pl.html

Most parts are the same as 9103
http://www.belsaw.com/index.html

He also said a lot of the parts like the rollers and primary drive components are still in use on their models today.

He also gave me a list of common failures for the machine. He said sprocket #37 is the one that seems to wear the quickest. He also said another common problem is teeth missing on the raise assembly sprockets. After knowing I could get parts I turned my attention to the machine. I looked over all of the bushings and rollers. They look sound and I could not find any worn parts. This machine didn't seem to have any of the above mentioned problems.

Next I cut some angle iron for motor mounts, made a new platform out of doubled 3/4" plywood and clamped it down, measured for a v-belt and ran to the parts store to pick up a new v-belt. They only had one, the other is on order.



















Next I jerry rigged an extension cord and plugged it in. A few expected rattles, but nothing unfixable came from the sounds.

The blades were in dire need of sharpening. I took out my trusty makita horizontal grinder and sharpened the blades. While they were out I gave the cutter head a good scrubbing. According to the manual, you just loosen the set screws and tap down on the retainers. This proved to be true and the blades were removed with out any incident. A thorough cleaning of all parts before re-installation was performed as well.



















The blades then went back in.










Next I cleaned the bed, wire brushed, sanded, and de-rusted until it looked respectable again.

With the motor still clamped in place, I ran a couple of board through it. How sweet. Compared to my Ryobi lunchbox this is going to be a charm.

The original motor mounts were held on with J hooks. I decided to make a few metal clamps. These will be painted.










The some dust collection. This isn't complete, but you may be able to see where its headed.










So last night I picked up some hinges for the dust collection, bolts for everything, primer and paint, a length of 10-2 power cord, switch, box and plug and a few other misc parts needed.

Next up will be some painting. The closest color I could find was a dark grey machine paint. I don't plane to totally strip it and paint everything, so I'll deal with the variation. I'll work on the dust collection.

So that's it for part one. Thanks for looking. I hope to see you on the next installment.


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


I own one of these almost exactly the same if not identical. I paid $85 for mine. Weighs a ton. Overall works well. Sometimes the roller feed is a little reluctant, but if I keep the bed waxed I have run a lot of stuff through it with good results. Never been brave enough to take it apart much, so will watch your work with interest to learn some things. Good idea to make the dust hood.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Kevin, I ran the first board through without anything to contain the shavings. My shop is 24 foot wide and it shot the stuff all the way across the floor. I knew it had to be!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Looks like beast! Love old Craftsman iron. Congrats, Don!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Great find and restore is looking good.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Don, this is great

Cant beat the old heavies

I've a 1939 planer purrs like a kitten. 

Looking forward to this build


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Those are very good machines Don.With a little love you will have a life long (and maybe kids too)tool there.Some of them had an atachment for ripping also.Pretty cool.Also if you ever do any moulding with it dont forget the counter weights….... lol…...


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting, Molding and Ripping Attachments? Are you planning on hunting those down Don? Would be pretty neat.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, I am not going to actively look for the Molding and Ripping Attachments. If I happened to stumble across a set though, I won't walk away from them.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Don now that is going to be one hum dinger of a refurbish. Grats on the catch.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Don I had to laugh when I read this:

"I rewired it for 110V just to test it (will be put back to 220v for regular use). Plugged it in and it purred like a kitten."

By contrast, had I "rewired" it, I would have plugged it in to be greeted by a popping sound followed by a mini-mushroom cloud of smoke billowing to the ceiling.

That said, I was hesitant to take on my drill press rehab and I'm happy how that turned out. So, you've inspired me to expand my rehabbing horizons. Looking forward to some planer action shots.


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


thats great Don, I'm with Smitty- Love old Craftsman iron. congrats!


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


did it come with a craftsman motor ? i just got one that cam with craftsman badges and a craftsman motor and im trying to figure out how to wire it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


sure did. I snap a picture of the diagram and post it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


ok that is totaly not what i have , if i took a pic you wouldnt mind taking a look and helping out would you ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


I'll help however I can


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...





















what do ya think ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Do you want it wired for 110 or 220


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


110 thats all i have


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


I'd say white goes on the left nut, black goes on the right nut, plug the white in you're hand goes on the left side.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


alright , ill give her a shot after dinner


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Nice grab Don !


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Well it worked and I realized that I did not have a 30 amp breaker on tha circut whoops home depot here I come ! Thank you for your help .


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


glad to hear its up and running Mike.

thanks cabmaker, its working out well.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


30 amp breaker installed and she runs like a champ but while I was ithe box there were two 40 amp breakers not being used for anything I'm thinking that it was set up for 220 single phase


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


next question not the planer but a motor question my jointer motor crapped out luckily i have another and i wired up just fine but no matter wich way i wire it the thing spins in reverse ? i thought as long as yopu swapped leads the motor would spin the other way ? are some motors one direction only ? i have pictures to post unfortunately the motor is all painted over so no help there and so is the electrical connection cover both sides


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


First, I'm no electrical expert. But from my understanding not all motors are reversible. On the motor you listed before you'd switch the the red and black clipped leads as the diagram suggest. If the motor doesn't have similar leads it may not be reversible.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


well don you seem to have more knowledge than I do . it may just be a one direction only i always thought if you switched the poles the motor would reverse itself but i may have to find another motor. this one was a yard sale special i found for like 10 bucks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Think about it. If that would work, you'd just need to flip the 110 plug over.


----------



## Knotsobeardedww (Feb 27, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


true , ive seen it done before but that was at work where all pumps run on 220 maybe that was why


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Off to a good start, Don : ) Congrats on your find . Good thing you have the skills to trouble shoot and fix as necessary.


----------



## Wes10 (Jan 28, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


I have a question and two things. First I was giving a craftsman planer very similar to this one. Every time I plug it in it throws the breaker switch? Any ideas? Also how do you remove the blades? I'm very new to this stuff and need all the help I can get. Thank you!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the breaker, but I'd say you've got a short in the system.

As for removing the blades, loosen the set screws, drive the aluminum retainers down with a large punch, and carefully pry them out.


----------



## Wes10 (Jan 28, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Thank you Don!


----------



## Wes10 (Jan 28, 2014)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


So I got the blades off but forgot to look at which way I put them back on. Is the sharpe point of the blade towards you or away from you?? like / or \ ??


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...












Front = infeed


----------



## JebStuart (Jul 28, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this great information. Very helpful.

I have found a BelSaw 9123 on CraigsList. The beast is in working condition and looks pretty good. Probably could use a tune-up. Anyone want to make a suggestion for a fair price? I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


As long as it doesn't scratch like a kitten then your good to go.LOL 
I love bringing things back to new or better.The spindle moulder would not be allowed here with the safety regs I would transfer it to a bobbin sander or something else.I have heard of too many very serious injuries with spindle moulders and personally would never use one without power feed,But then I have parkinsons problems. Alistair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for all this great information. Very helpful.
> 
> I have found a BelSaw 9123 on CraigsList. The beast is in working condition and looks pretty good. Probably could use a tune-up. Anyone want to make a suggestion for a fair price? I ll post a pic tomorrow.
> 
> - JebStuart


Jeb, I missed this, sorry. Not that I'd know a value anyhow. Did you end up with it?


----------



## hewettman (Feb 8, 2018)

donwilwol said:


> *Planer restoration. The beginning.*
> 
> So I won a planer on ebay for $39. I bid the starting bid never expecting to win. I figured for $39, the 3hp electric motor would cover it. This was the only picture supplied.
> 
> ...


Are there any one out there that has parts for a belsaw #9103 planer. looking for a base plate. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*OK moving right along*

Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.

I never planned to take everything apart and repaint. So I dismantled the hood and a few misc parts, painted them up along with the new dust collection.










Made a few rubber grommets to deaden the rattles.










The put it back together.
Added a 30' lengh of 10-3 power cord, connected to a new switch.



















Took on last look at old unreliable.










And set the new girl in her new home.

Attached the dust collection





































I've now planed several rough sawn boards. The ability to take more than 1/16" is exceptionable. This one is so much quieter than the lunchbox too.

All that's left is the extensions and i want to make a small box that fits underneath to hold any related items such as extra blades, allen wrenches and such.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Don that was quick


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


That was indeed quick. Looks like it came out quite nicely as well. Great work as usual Don.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


How much time do you have in it now Don?
She is looking good.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


I actually don't have that much time it it Dave. Not nearly as much as I expected. I would guess about 8-10 hours. So far I've got less than $150 in it. I'm thinking its going to be good. My future son in law is welding me some extensions.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Don we will need some action shots when you get her going. Nice work!


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don. The grey was a good choice. Good to hear it outperforms what you had.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's an outstanding step-up for the shop! If you ever had need to clear out equipment to make room for more planes, and this old Craftsman has to go, I'm sure I can make room to help a friend out…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Wow great restore! Any snipe?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


He's off on a hunt for it, I think…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful job you made of that Don. Nice addition to your shop.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Mauricio, there is a slight hint of snipe. I will try adjusting the rollers once I get the extensions on it. I also didn't quit get all of one ding out of the blade, but I hand plane everything after, so nether situation is a concern right now. I'll fix as time permits though.

Dave, action shots to follow.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Ok lets give this a try….........

!http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


What a great find and new life to a workhorse.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


"The Don" does it again …. keep it up brother!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks for the video.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Now that was cool. Great work Don!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


There is no end to your talents Don. Thanks for the demo.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Really cool. I can't see your demo but I can imagine.

Are you going with just welded extensions or are going to reinstall the sled?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


welded extensions…..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *OK moving right along*
> 
> Well, not really, but hey progress is progress even if its slow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the video. I may replace m Delta benchtop planer with a Powermatic 12'' 120 planer.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*Making the Knife setting jig*

I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.

First I found a piece of scrap cherry. I chose cherry because it was a piece of scrap the exact size I needed. I think its karma.

I then measured the width of the cutter head









-

I divided that in half and set my hole cutter to make the half circle.
-










A little sanding to get it just right.
-










Verified the fit.
-










Drilled for the knife groove. (note its slightly off center)
-










Cut out a pattern for a better look and feel.
.










Drilled for the adjustment screw.
-










Found 2 more pieces of scrap and glued them for reinforcing the jig with the short grain direction.
-










Tapped for the adjustment screw.
-









-

Added the adjustment screw, nut and washer.
-








-
The using a good old fashion feeler gauge, set the adjustment screw to the current level of one of the knives. I checked the rest to find they were right on the money. I never moved them during the restore, so the last guy set them perfect. 
-








_

Set it off for the glue to dry.

The final steps were some light sanding and a coat of BLO, and resetting for blade height.
-


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Very crafty on your part Don … let the chips fly!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Great jig Don. Now what are you going to do with the money you saved, or have you already spent it several time over? )


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Andy, I'm not sure it counts when you're saving money you didn't have to spend in the first place.

If you took a single item or 2, I could have paid retail and been done with it. When you look at it over all, if I had to pay full price for everything in my shop, my shop would be pretty empty. So maybe I enjoy this kind of stuff because Subconsciously my mind knows its the only way I'll get it. Either way, it works out in the end.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


I'm the same Don.


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


don I'm confused. Does the jig index off the cutting head or the plate that seems to surround the head. If it indexs off the head then the same design could be used for a jointer. I will give it a try, thanks phil


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


it indexs off the cutting head


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Very nice Don.

But…if saving money you didn't have to spend in the first place doesn't count, then I'm in big trouble!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


I'm always in trouble


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Don slap a patten on it and name it. Sell it to Stumpy and make a fortune.
Good jig Don. That is American ingenuity at its best.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Fine jig, now they can be easy set.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


maybe I should checker it Dave!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Sweet jig Don!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


I'll buy 2!


----------



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking jig you made Don. I may have to try this myself.


----------



## UKCat (Sep 27, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea Don. I made one similar to yours and it works just fine. A lot better than spending a lot of money for something that doesn't get used very often.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


Both of the homemade jigs look excellent. I have used Planer Pals, but the magnets are a mixed blessing. Trouble is, some planers have very cramped space in which to work. But I like both your designs.


----------



## jkinoh (Mar 16, 2013)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


I know this is an older post, but I recently joined and was searching through some of the Belsaw posts and came across it. I thought I'd post a picture of a tool I made that holds a dial indicator for setting knives. I also made a new hood for the planer that has a rectangular to 6" dust chute in the top, rather than the rear. I noticed that the paint was worn off the inside of the top, where chips were hitting it, so it made sense to have the chips exit at that point. Due to the size of dust chute and 6" hose, it required some redesign of the crank. Instead of messing with a new crank, I put a variable speed DC motor on it. The wood mount for the DC motor was initially "proof of concept". It has yet to be replaced!!

Not sure I can


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *Making the Knife setting jig*
> 
> I know I could just go buy a knife setting jig, but some how spending $80+/- for something I'll use once or twice a year just didn't seem right. So I made my own.
> 
> ...


ok, that's just cool.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

*The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*

I had some extensions made and got them installed




























Then spent part of Monday turning this










Into this…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


That is nice stuff, Don. Flooring, right?


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Looks like it will be in service for years to come.Nice stack there too.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Talk about runnin it through the paces. You got a workhorse Don. Howd the knives fare? What kind are you runnin?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Your right Smitty, its the flooring.

chrisstef, I'm not sure what the knives are. I just took them out and sharpened them.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


That would definitely be considered putting it through its paces. It has to be satisfying taking it from tree to laying it on the floor all by your own hand. Congrats on getting the final touches done on the planer, may it serve you well.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Those extra extensions should help.
Nicely done.
Good Luck with the floor.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Your future son in law hook you up with some welding again? Pretty sweet.

Whats the biggest bite you can take with that planner?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Yes he did Mauricio. And I recently found out he's making me a grampa again, so he's good in my book. He also dropped off a stick welder he's not using for me. I need to get a 50amp breaker so I can get 'er hooked up.

Each turn on the crank is about 1/16". 3 turns is no problem. I've done 4, but it chipped the ash to much taking that much. I'm sure with softer wood it would be ok.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Sweet I wish I had a welder in the family. Congrats on the comming grand kid Don!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Wow you really gave that bad boy a workout Don. Great job.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Don that is the way to do it. You will walk on that floor with a different walk knowing you took it from bark to flooring.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Very Nice Don !! Congrats !!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Nice job Brother you have made us proud.What a nice little thicknesser.Alistair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

donwilwol said:


> *The final Chapter Adding the extensions.*
> 
> I had some extensions made and got them installed
> 
> ...


Thanks Scotsman. It's still going strong [knock-on-wood]. I had a little scare with the motor, but that came through with flying colors as well, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62649


----------

